# Some of my beauties...



## Mitica100 (Nov 25, 2005)

My-Cameras

*From left to right, back row first:*
Canon SII with its dedicated side rail flash
Zeiss Contax III Kriegsmarine issue with marked 50mm and a 135mm lens
Leica IIIc, post flash synched, Leicameter on top
Zorkii 4, '50 Years of Soviet Power' special edition (made in 1967)
Mamyiaflex
Rodenstock Clarovid 6x9 rangefinder
Koni Omega 6x7
Kodak Monitor Special 6x9

*Second row:*

Voigtländer Vitomatic BII
Leica IIIa with Hektor 135mm and Leitz selftimer (APDOO)
Certo Super Dollina
Riken Steky IIB
Zeiss Super Ikonta A1 (531/16) 4.5x6
Zeiss Super Ikonta C (530/2) 6x6

*Front row:*

90mm Elmar (Leitz) lens
Leica III RD with finder and 35/2.5 Voigtländer lens, rangefinder
Minox B
Miniature 'Hit' camera, the rarer red leatherette/gold combination

I have sold quite a few of my beauties but I think I'll be keeping most of this.

A few more detailed pics:

Left-Side Center Right-Side

Enjoy! :mrgreen:


----------



## terri (Nov 26, 2005)

I want those Leicas and I want 'em now. :x 

Well...okay, as long as you're going to use them.  

That's an impressive lineup, Mitica.....those gorgeous things, they bring a tear to my eye - such craftsmanship. :heart: The soul of photography!


----------



## Mitica100 (Nov 26, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> I want those Leicas and I want 'em now. :x
> 
> Well...okay, as long as you're going to use them.
> 
> That's an impressive lineup, Mitica.....those gorgeous things, they bring a tear to my eye - such craftsmanship. :heart: The soul of photography!


 
Thanks Terri, they really are beautiful to look at and operate. I might part with the IIIa and the IIIc :roll:  :cry: :banghead:  at some point in the near future because I'm building my Ham Radio arsenal as we speak, so, keep an eye on the 'for sale'...  :mrgreen: 

I'm probably going to keep the IIIf RD and the Canon. But for now I'm using them as often as I can.


----------



## photogoddess (Dec 6, 2005)




----------



## Mitica100 (Dec 6, 2005)

Mitica100 said:
			
		

> Thanks Terri, they really are beautiful to look at and operate. I might part with the IIIa and the IIIc :roll: :cry: :banghead: at some point in the near future because I'm building my Ham Radio ****nal as we speak, so, keep an eye on the 'for sale'... :mrgreen:
> 
> I'm probably going to keep the IIIf RD and the Canon. But for now I'm using them as often as I can.


 
Oh, I didn't realize that words which contain the letters *a*, *r*, *s*, and *e* are banned!  :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## terri (Dec 6, 2005)

Mitica100 said:
			
		

> Oh, I didn't realize that words which contain the letters *a*, *r*, *s*, and *e* are banned! :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


 Blame it on the upgrade.  And perhaps some overzealous attempts to keep this site family-friendly. :mrgreen:


----------

